# Canucks over Korea



## Admiral Beez (Jul 8, 2021)

Wikipedia says the USAF was considering using the CF-100 Canuck in Korea, but instead went with the Canberra. How would the Canuck have done under either RCAF or USAF service in the last year of the war? I accept that we’ll need to advance the entry into service to late 1952 if we want to get to Korea before the ceasefire.

_“During September 1950, the RCAF placed an initial production order for 124 Mk 3 aircraft, the first of which entering service in 1953. This model was armed with eight .50 caliber machine guns.”_


----------

